# Lola and Watson



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think we are needing more updates and pics please!!(not that I am greedy or anything).


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy to oblige!

















































Gorgeous Lola arrived a week ago (is it only a week?!), she is so lovely, likes to cuddle, play, eat and fortunately sleep (oh yes 10.30pm till 7am every night!), likes her cage, loves her big brother Billy - and he already loves her too. For anyone considering poo 2 - just do it! It is so much easier second time around.
We can't wait for the summer with our lovely poo's! #feelingfortunate
Helen 🐾


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love these pictures, they remind me of Ralph and a baby ruby - I love looking through old pics and videos of them xx
They look amazing together - glad it's love at first sight! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! Billy has taken to his new sister super quickly! They are absolutely adorable. What a gorgeous pair  xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

They really are getting on well, here they are now watching Gogglebox! 









x


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh yay!! I love the one of her next to the duck, great marker for how she grows! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hollysefton said:


> Awwwh yay!! I love the one of her next to the duck, great marker for how she grows!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ha ha - great minds think alike! I thought I might do a monthly pic with the duck for the first 6 months or so.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love them all but the one that makes my heart beat fastest is her in her little basket with the dalmation print blankie. So precious!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

fairlie said:


> I love them all but the one that makes my heart beat fastest is her in her little basket with the dalmation print blankie. So precious!



That was her lovely scent blanket she brought with her. As you notice she has claimed all the dog beds in the house now as her own....and Billy has let her (typical man woman relationship ha ha)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous photos! They are so lovely together  love Lola's little puppy belly.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Here are a few photos of Watson. He is one lovely little dog. My son hasn't been very well & he has stayed close to him the whole time, even trying to lick his face as he sleeps.
We've had a few accidents, mostly overnight as he doesn't seem to want to go when we would like him to, but during the day he has been brilliant, even occasionally just taking himself to his toilet area.
He has even learnt to sit on command (chicken helps!!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just love an ear flapping photo! Watson is a honey... Little tilty head


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Watson looks and sounds delightful! 
Don't stress and worry about the indoor toileting, it can take a while - going outside is always an achievement, but going indoors - that's just learning xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet puppy boy.
Hope your son is feeling better soon - they will be such friends.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Marzi thank you, he seems to be on the mend. Yesterday was a bit worrying when his temp shot over 40 & that was after medicine, its down a lot today & he just want to play with Watson.

Poor Watson was somewhat abandoned yesterday afternoon (we took our son to out of hours GP) , we bought a new toy today to make up for it. Although it took a while, as people kept coming over to stroke him in the pet shop.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad your son is feeling better, Watson is gorgeous, really nice photo's.
Helen - Thank you, fab pictures again, she is a sweetheart and that has to be the best and fastest bonding with a new pup and established dog - brilliant, just what Billy has been waiting for i'd say, and making me feel a little guilty for depriving Dudley!!!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Lovely update! Maybe Dudley needs a sibling? Lovely to see, I think Anthony must get them used to posing! All Tilty heads!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful Lola and Watson  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hope Tom is on the mend now.  x

Yes I agree that Dudley might just need a playmate....quick phone Anthony about poo 2 before you overthink it lol x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Didn't take Lola very long to learn the poo pose!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwh puppy belly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is off the richter scale of adorable pup photos!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hfd said:


> Hope Tom is on the mend now. x
> 
> Yes I agree that Dudley might just need a playmate....quick phone Anthony about poo 2 before you overthink it lol x


Too late! been overthinking for ages!! love the idea, but need my business to become profitable before we could seriously consider it. 
Love the puppy belly pic, she's got a thick coat already.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonderful puppy belly pic - and the way it is taken it looks as if she is sleeping standing up


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tickle that tum!! Gorgeous x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's so cute!


----------

